
Uber and Lyft are being blamed for most of the traffic in San Francisco - almost_usual
https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/uber-and-lyft-are-being-blamed-for-most-of-the-traffic-in-san-francisco/1528303611
======
samstave
Lame article.

How have Lyft and Uber contributed to the drop in DUIs and drunk driving in
general?

What about accidents? Insurance claims? Slower traffic was advertised as
better for decades, for fuel safety etc.

What this shows to me is the city needs to figure out how to adapt it's
relationship to cars in general.

I hate cars, the city should be thinking about how to eliminate the need for
cars in it's limits as much as possible.

